# Hoiw to make the 4th generation slingbow



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have made another version of my slingbow. This time, upon many requests, I did a tutorial video as well.

I have devised a home made arrow rest, using rubber (what else). Also, I set the rest far back to gain draw length. Then, I designed the "frame" in a way that armslaps can never happen.

The bow is entirely made from 12 mm and 19 mm plywood, with three screws to stabilize the weapon.

It is more bulky, but also a lot more powerful than its predecessor.

Made this on Halloween, so I just had to shoot at a coconut... penetrated both sides. With a field tip.

Here are some screenshots from the video:














































The slingbow weighs 550 gramms (1,2 lbs), ready for shooting.

Here are the blueprints:

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B2lOiwtIPanYMDk3YjllMDgtNGViNC00NmMxLWFkNzAtN2YxNTc4ZmEyYWIw&hl=en

Here is the video:






Jörg


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

u like how your not only doing slingshots, ur mixing it up with bows also. good job


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Although your current works impress me,
I kinda miss the slingshots


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Gandolphin, it is just a phase. Been through the Beauties, been through the Chinese Loops, been through the Roller Bearings. Will be back to the basics soon enough. As always.

Beeing out on a limb is fun!

Jörg


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,

very new and interesting project and nice shape.

May I ask you a question about the arrow you use: what is its Spine and Weight ?

Thanks


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

great craftsmanship, but it is big, much bigger then a "ordinary slingbow" is it werth the sice?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting Joerg!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I mostly shoot CF arrows, they simply last longer than wood or aluminum. 10mm spine, 25 gramm weight.

The size is bigger, but it shoots harder, the rubber lasts longer and it never hits your arm. Is it worth it? Depends on what you want. I think so.

Don't know why, but my youtube upload failed twice yesterday. Almost ten minutes, 700 MB... takes five hours to upload with my slow internet connection here.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oooh, I see pre-tension! I also like the new and swappable rest.

PS/ You need to reduce the capture resolution to make smaller files, or get software than can scale video.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> PS/ You need to reduce the capture resolution to make smaller files, or get software than can scale video.


I can output in any resolution I like, and use any kind of file format. I am editing in I-frame only mode, full HD (60 MBit/sec). That would take days to upload, so I output in 10 MBit XVid Full HD.

I want my videos to look good on youtube, so further downsizing is not desirable.

Jörg


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

only good can come from this


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Deimos said:


> only good can come from this


Hi Jeorg what is the total weight of the slingbow ? btw it looks fantastic


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It weighs 550 gramms (1,2 lbs), ready for shooting.

Here are the blueprints:

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B2lOiwtIPanYMDk3YjllMDgtNGViNC00NmMxLWFkNzAtN2YxNTc4ZmEyYWIw&hl=en

Here is the video:


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> PS/ You need to reduce the capture resolution to make smaller files, or get software than can scale video.


I can output in any resolution I like, and use any kind of file format. I am editing in I-frame only mode, full HD (60 MBit/sec). That would take days to upload, so I output in 10 MBit XVid Full HD.

I want my videos to look good on youtube, so further downsizing is not desirable.

Jörg
[/quote]

Jörg,

On a related note, do you have any tips for people interested in recording and formatting/editing their own videos ?

For instance, what software do you use ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Darb said:


> For instance, what software do you use ?


Well, I am totally biased, as I am the CEO of the company that makes the editing system I use...

One of the reasons why I started The Slingshot Channel was that I decided I have to experience the product like our end users do. So I had to start making films. But you need to have a real task, otherwise the conditions are unrealistic.

I always liked slingshots, and that seemed the perfect topic for my vids.

The editing product benefits from my video/slingshot hobby, I found several bugs and also got ideas about needed features.

There are many software and hardware products out there, it really comes down to what you need and how much time/money you want to invest. I really can't give you a recommendation here, I hope you understand.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I mostly shoot CF arrows, they simply last longer than wood or aluminum. 10mm spine, 25 gramm weight.
> 
> The size is bigger, but it shoots harder, the rubber lasts longer and it never hits your arm. Is it worth it? Depends on what you want. I think so.
> 
> ...


I suggest Virtualdub to shrink the AVI to a much smaller file size.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I know next to nothing about video, but it strikes me as odd that it'd need five hours to upload what you can later stream from youtube in 10 minutes or less. Sure upload and download speeds differ, but clearly they seem to be converted from a big file to a smaller one. There must be some freeware out there that can do that on a PC. I get this problem all the time when my wife asks me to "just compress it so I can attach it to an email."


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

boyntonstu said:


> I suggest Virtualdub to shrink the AVI to a much smaller file size.


No. The quality suffers too much. I do video for a living, guys, and I really know a lot about digital video and compression. 20 years of a career in the industry and a genius brother/partner... I learned.

Indeed I can only upload six times slower than I can download (rural Germany...). But that is not even the only issue.

When you upload to youtube in Full HD, they will convert your video into at least five formats.

1080, 720, 480, 360 and Apple (for the ipod/ipad/iphone clientel). If you upload in 360, you only get 360 and Apple.

So I could use a lower resolution and upload in a fraction of the time. Watchin a vid in 1080 has very high datarates, and many internet users have to preload such a vid as otherwise it will pause all the time. That is why most videos are uploaded heavily compressed.

But I simply can not live with anything less than the best possible image quality. Call it professional pride if you want. I much rather wait 5 hours for the upload than offering miserable quality.

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It just seems to me this slingbow is only to be used by somebody that knows what they are doing. To have to align the arrow just right to pass through the second hole is kind of dangerous. I know you have to be WAY off to miss the second hole but ... i guess you have never met my friends. That arrow would be through thier hand in no time!

Good work as always. And I absolutely love the how-to videos. I assume that since you post how-tos you dont mind us reproducing? I want to make the metal W slingshot you posted a while ago.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not interrested to draw arrows, but I think your intelligent design and concept is very well done. 
The result is nice.
Congratulations.
Do you know how many joules it dévelloppe to explode the coconut , or approximately ?

Xavier


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jörg, I think nobody here can hope to challenge your expertise in making and uploading video and I defer to your expertise in this matter.



RecurveMaster said:


> It just seems to me this slingbow is only to be used by somebody that knows what they are doing. To have to align the arrow just right to pass through the second hole is kind of dangerous. I know you have to be WAY off to miss the second hole but ... i guess you have never met my friends. That arrow would be through thier hand in no time!
> 
> Good work as always. And I absolutely love the how-to videos. I assume that since you post how-tos you dont mind us reproducing? I want to make the metal W slingshot you posted a while ago.


Jörg is exceptionally generous and has always let people have a go at copying his designs - even the Cougar.

I am sure he has no objection to your reproduction and I hope you produce many beautiful offspring.

Take care though. I agree it looks a bit dicey. I had a friend miss a 15' high by 100' wide gap standing in front of it, bounced the ball off the roof and hit his own wife 10' behind him on the bank-shot. Of course, it might have been beginner's luck!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

RecurveMaster, feel free to make your own. That's why I am posting the tutorials. I always appreciate to see the stuff people have made following my tutorials, but that is not mandatory.

There is enough room for a piece of wood or metal that bridges from the arrow rest to the front hole. For the unexperienced shooter, it may be a good idea to install it. Then hand hots are impossible, no matter how crazy you draw the bow.

The bands I used develop about 45 Joules. The beauty is that the bands are not tied to the string, it is very easy to add another band or exchange it. This way you can adapt to the shooter's strength and/or arrow weight.

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

JoergS said:


> RecurveMaster, feel free to make your own. That's why I am posting the tutorials. I always appreciate to see the stuff people have made following my tutorials, but that is not mandatory.
> 
> There is enough room for a piece of wood or metal that bridges from the arrow rest to the front hole. For the unexperienced shooter, it may be a good idea to install it. Then hand hots are impossible, no matter how crazy you draw the bow.
> 
> ...


Great video and great slingbow
When I first saw the video I was a bit concerned about the arrow passing through the front hole but after looking a couple of times I doubt it would be a problem for a careful shooter, but I also thought that it would be real easy to cut a piece of PVC or some other tubing to fit in the gap and fairly easy ot mount it so it could be easily removed just as a safety measure for anyone with concerns....Ok maybe not, for me to make it in the first place would be nearly impossible but it seems like it would work...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It is a very interesting design, You have done it again.

I thought there would be a little longer part on shooting it though,,,,
The first design is still the best for me and looks nicer as well. However I like the whisker you made its cant get cheaper then that and still would dod the work,

Cheers


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

Very impressive work. I'm quite a fan of the craftsmanship. For my personal entertainment I will first try to build a slingshot out of multiplex and mark this beauty down for further projects. It's quite amazing what can be done with a little imagination and some tools. Also I question the german gun control law, because you can build monsters like these and can't have an air rifle stronger than 7.5 Joule.

Again, wonderful piece of work and thanks for the inspiration.

Greets from Berlin

Zille.

In addition I wonder if it would make sense to drill small holes in the front piece (the large center of the bow) for aiming. maybe 3 holes above the center ring for different distances.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Jorg, have you heard of the "whisker bisquit"? It is a type of arrow rest that some compound shooters use. fiber surround the arrow might work great for this.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Beauty I gotta have a go at making one


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> Jorg, have you heard of the "whisker bisquit"?


You mean like this:






These things are expensive and hard to find. I try not to use such parts in my tutorials. The rubber biscuit works fine, really!

Jörg


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Joerg

I really like this. I'm going to have to find time to replicate it.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Joerg got the drawings just need a bit more info if you can it will help me with metal contractions

1 what is the total lengh from top of bow to bottom

2 what are the OD of the 3 holes were the arrow fits

3 what is the OD of the large 3 holes
thank
Pete


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Length from top to bottom is 35 cm.

Hole dia is 32 mm (smaller holes at the shooter side) and 56 mm (front hole).

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Length from top to bottom is 35 cm.
> 
> Hole dia is 32 mm (smaller holes at the shooter side) and 56 mm (front hole).
> 
> Jörg


Hi Joerg thank you for the info


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Jorg, i am getting ready to make one of these but i have a question. the scale-up on the two pages seems different is that correct?

to reach the stated dimensions on the frame page i calculated 139% enlargment, and for the page with the shoot through hole i calculated 149% enlargment.

I'm excited to get started,

thanks, Dan.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm... maybe I did something wrong when I assembled the open office doc in order to generate the pdf. Will have to check.

For now, try your setup and see if the parts match that way.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joerg,

Is there a noticeable slap of energy when the pouch hits the frame?

Please describe the feel.


----------



## pdg357 (Jan 10, 2011)

Can someone please email me the blueprints for the slingbow? I am having trouble downloading it. My email address is [email protected] Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am thinking of learning how to make a regular bow. I don't think I would ever make something like this, but that doesn't mean that I don't admire it. Very cool!


----------

